# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Alternativna rodilišta u Zagrebu, Sloveniji, inozemstvu...

## Ifigenija

Kratko sam trudna (vidite moj bebimetar) ali odavno sam se već bila dočepala dr. Odenta, dr. Northrop, knjiga Our Bodies Our Selves i jasno mi je da želim roditi prirodno, u ugodnoj atmosferi, u položaju koji mi odgovara, bez nečije nervoze i naučenih procedura i sa slobodom i privilegijom da uživam i pratim proces rađanja svoje bebe u mom osobnom ritmu.

Usput, imala sam stanovitih ginekoloških problema i stoga iskustava sa zapadnom medicinom (naime Petrova) koja su me totalno učvrstila u opreznom i skeptičnom stavu prema onome šta se tamo i kako prakticira.

Zato tražim primalje, liječnike, klinike, bilo što u našoj zemlji ili u bližem inozemstvu koji bi mi mogli asistirati u prirodnom porodu. Imate li kakvih iskustava, preporuka, adresa i slično? Bila bih vam jako zahvalna.

PS Jako me zanima i porod kod kuće - ako ima žena koje su kod nas rodile doma (a i onih iz inozemstva) rado bih čula njihova iskustva. Može i na pm.

Hvala!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

Ja sam ti u Austriji, Becu. Ako ti je dovoljno blizu javi pa cu ti iznijeti podatke.

----------

Kod nas možeš komotno zaboravit porod doma ako hoćeš asistirani...nema te babice koja će ti doći doma...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ifigenija

Sve me zanima; posebno cijena  :Wink:  - ako je u redu cijena, valjda nije baš tako daleko taj Beč  :Laughing: 

Ide mi na živce to što ne možeš roditi kod sebe doma. ****ih, da prostite na izrazu.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zorana

Ifigenija, tu imas u biti vise opcija.
Obicni bolnicki porod ti je isto prilicno ok, jedino negativno je tih par dana koje moras visiti u bolnici. Ali su svi jako patient friendly. I u bolnici uvijek imas masu opcija, od one lopte za skakutanje, do poroda u vodi, homeopatije, akupunkture, biranja polozaja na porodu, rooming in 24 sata, nema epiziotomije i brijanja itd. To ti nudi manje vise svaka bolnica.
Onda imas ambulantni porod koji je u biti isti ko obicni bolnicki samo sto kod njega ides kuci par sati nakon poroda i onda ti babica i djecji doktor dodju jednom kuci da pogledaju bebu i tebe.
Onda imas kucni porod kod kojeg u biti ides redovno na preglede kod doktora, ali moras mislim imati jednu babicu koja ce te pratiti kroz citavu trudnocu.
Imas obicne bolnice, privatne klinike i jednu za koju ja znam kliniku tj. kucu koja je namijenjena iskljucivo za porode. 
Ne znam kako bi islo za cijene buduci da bi ti isla bez osiguranja.
Mislim da sam na jednom austrijskom forumu procitala da je u privatnim klinikama obicni porod oko 3000 eura, ali nemoj me uzeti za rijec, treba to provjeriti.
Jel znas njemacki da ti proslijedim linkove? Ako ne znas mogu se ja preko maila raspitati pa ti reci kako funkcionira.

----------


## Zorana

Evo sad sam gledala, za one koji imaju zdravstveno osiguranje porod u ovoj privatnoj klinici za porode dodje oko dvije tisuce devetsto i nesto eura, dakle skoro tri. Bez osiguranja mora biti onda malo vise.
Evo linka na njihove cijene, to je ta Nussdorf Geburthaus u Becu. Ne znam jel velika razlika u cijeni kad ides bez osiguranja u obicnu kliniku, ali kucni porod se sigurno placa i kad si sa osiguranjem.

http://www.geburtshaus.at/kosten.html

----------


## stray_cat

u nizozemskoj mozes odsjesti u posebnom "kram" hotelu za radjanje i roditi uz babicu a od svoje ekipe mozes dovuci koga hoces, samo nemres kucne ljubimce (sto je dozvoljeno ako ti babica dolazi doma na porod)

tu inace postoji porodjajni turizam i dosta zena dolazi ovamo na porod

----------


## Zorana

stray kakve su tamo cijene?
Ja sam cula da se recimo u Njemackoj kucni porod uopce ne placa ako imas osiguranje, a tu kod nas se placa.

----------


## Domagoj

Ovo u Nizozemskoj dobro zvuči. No, mi smo se dosta narazmišljali i s Rijekom, a di je tek Nizozemska. Moraš razmišljati o tome da se tri tjedna prije termina i dva poslije smatraju normalnim vremenom poroda. Znači pet tjedana! S tim da ne možeš bit sigurna da neće eventualno biti i prijevremeni. Doduše možeš reskirat pa gađat termin (mi smo došli u Ri dan prije očekivanog termina i porod je bio točno kad smo i očekivali, ali onda nismo bili baš previše samouvjereni da će sigurno tako i biti), ali onda ti se sve pripreme i što je još gore očekivanja, mogu izjaloviti. Ako će i muž ići s tobom onda si i on mora rezervirati dosta vremena. A i novaca. A tu je uvijek i mali rizik da porod mora završiti carskim, pa onda dosta od onog što planiraš pada u vodu.

Inače, od "bližih" alternativnih rodilišta su dosta poznata ono u Feldbachu i u Postojni. Mi smo zbog financijsko-administrativno-vremenskih razloga ipak suzili izbor na hrvatska rodilišta i onda je to Rijeka. Detaljnije možeš pročitati na priče s poroda - Neva. A i priča "ronilica Hanna..." od mamme Juanite iz Rijeke će ti reći dosta. A i pod rodilišta "Rodilište u Rijeci?". Dok smo bili u Rijeci, čuli smo da je na pregledu bio jedan par iz Zg koji su razmišljali o Feldbachu (mislim da su čak i bili tamo), ali su odustali zbog cijene (zaboravio sam koliko je), pa su došli u Rijeku.

Pretpostavljam da si čitala na portalu članke o porodima kod kuće. Nama se također sviđao porod kod kuće. Jedno smo vrijeme ozbiljno pretresali tu mogućnost. Tim više što smo na 5 minuta od Sv. Duha, ako nešto pođe krivo. No, na kraju smo ipak odustali, jer nismo znali kako bismo dobili nekoga da nam asistira, a za neasistirani se nismo osjećali spremni. Najviše nas je mučilo da ne bismo znali na vrijeme prepoznati probleme tipa premala zdjelica, omotana pupkovina ili možda placenta previa ili što ako se djete naguta mekonija ili ne prodiše. Možda i nisu velike vjerojatnosti da se to dogodi, ali tu bismo se osjećali prilično nemoćni, a posljedice mogu biti jako velike. A i MŽ je mislila da bi se tako osjećala prilično nesigurno, pa se ne bi mogla opustiti. A i vjerojatno šivanje međice ne možete sami.

U svakom slučaju, super da si već upoznata s dosta stvari o porodu. Već si sad u prednosti što se tiče šansi za dobar porod, u odnosu na dosta naših rodilja. Nadam se da ćeš izabrati nešto s čim ćeš biti zadovoljna. Mi smo imali dosta posla i dvojbi oko poroda, ali su nam sad i taj posao i sam porod super uspomene i iskustva.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ohrabrujuće je da se i kod nas može dati plan poroda i utjecati na mnoge stvari. Domagoj, hvala na opsežnoj informaciji  :Smile: 

Meni je posebno bitno da me se ne smeta za vrijeme trudova, da sama biram položaj u kojem ću roditi i da se ne intervenira bez mojeg i muževog dopuštenja.

Zanima me kako su liječnici reagirali na plan poroda?

I gdje je to rodilište u Postojni, ima li kakav link na te informacije?

Zanima me kako teku porodi u privatnim klinikama, Harni ili gdje se već oni rade? Koliko koštaju?

BTW da li se Rode negdje i nekad nalaze radi podrške i izmene iskustava? Mene bi to svakako zanimalo.

----------


## Ines

ne znam nista za postojnu, al probaj malo po netu prosvrljat- vjerojatno ces naci nesto dok ti se netko ovdje ne javi.

porodi u privatnim klinikama ne kostaju nista iz jednostavnog razloga sto ne mozes roditi u privatnoj klinici.  :Sad:  
nazalost.

----------


## Lilly

Jesi li citala tekstove na portalu? Pod porod imas puno toga. Mozda cak i pricu iz Feldbacha. Ako ne stoji tamo, stoji ovde na forumu, podforum Price s poroda.

Ako te zanima Nizozemska, imas i to na portalu pod Porod kod kuce. 

Majina prica iz Zagreba sa planom poroda ti isto stoji, naslov je Bebica koja mijenja svijet. Plan poroda nije uobicajena stvar u Hrvatskoj.


Rekla bih ti da odes na portal i tamo pregledas, ima puno toga sto ce te zanimati. Isto tako ovde na podforumu Price s poroda imas puno razlicitih iskustava.

----------


## Domagoj

Na plan poroda postoje razne reakcije, ali misim da se stvari ipak pokreću, jer sve više žena ili roditelja dolazi s planom. Mi smo vidjeli razne reakcije. Npr: Na uvodnom predavanju trudničkog tečaja u Rijeci je doktor Frančišković ispričao kao smiješnu zgodu, pomalo se ismijavajući iz toga, da je jednom jedna trudnica došla s papirom na kom je pisalo ovo hoću, ovo neću. Što je na žalost većina i prihvatila kao šalu. No s druge strane nakon poroda je sestra Silvana (glavna sestra u rađaoni) tražila da joj damo naš plan poroda, jer ju je zanimalo. Na žalost, tijekom poroda, što zbog žurbe, što zbog zbunjenosti, nismo ga izvukli, pa niti nije bilo reakcije na isti. 

U svakom slučaju ja na to sad gladam ovako: ako doktor reagira apriori negativno ili s podsmjehom na plan poroda to pokazuje da kao prvo uopće nije u toku s porođajnom strukom u svijetu te sumnjam i u njegovu stručnost, a kao drugo da kao osoba koja radi s ljudima nije dovoljno profesionalan niti ne razumije potrebe svojih partnera, u ovom slučaju trudnica ili rodilja.

Postojna: http://www.bolnisnica-po.si/

Rode održavaju radne sastanke, a nakon njih je moguće razgovarati o čem god hoćeš. Na takav smo jedan sastanak bili pozvani, nakon što se na forumu raspitivali o porodu, te smo uživo od mamme Juanite čuli njeno iskustvo iz Rijeke. Kad je to, ne znam. Pretpostavljam da će ti netko od roda javiti kad pročita tvoj post. Ako hoćeš, piši nam i, ako ćemo moći, rado ćemo tad i mi doći i razgovarati o toj temi.

----------


## samaritanka

Moja sestra planira roditi tu kod mene u Njemackoj sa babicom koja ce je pratiti prije poroda za vrijeme poroda i nakon poroda. Porod ce biti ambulantni. To znaci babica i moja sestra ( njen partner i eventualno ja   :Laughing:  ) idu skupa u kliniku kad pocnu trudovi, po zelji nema prisustva lijecnika samo navedene babice, i onda se nakon poroda ide kuci. To ti znaci ambulantno. Koliko kosta ne znam? Zaboravila sam pitati. s babicom koja ce pratiti seku sam vec razgovarala. Poznajem je jos od moje trudnoce. Pitat cu je koliko sve kosta kad se vrati s godisnjega. Inace seka ima termin kraj treceg pocetak cetvrtoga slijedece godine pa ima jos vremena. Inace ovdije babice vole kad ih se nazove u 10 tjednu trudnoce da te uzmu na vrijeme u svoj plan. Seka takoder nema njemackog osiguranja pa ni cifrica nece biti mala. Ovo se sve odnosi na tzv belegt hebamme koja koristi samo prostorije i "sigurnost" bolnice, a ostalo radi sama. Po meni je veoma vazno da poznajes osobu koja ce te pratiti na porodu da bi ti dala odredenu sigurnost sto uostalom znas od dr. Odenta.

----------


## Zorana

Ja cu vjerovatno kod iduceg poroda ici u istu bolnicu ko i prosli put. A sad kad je Samaritanka spomenula, super mi je da se i kod bolnickog i kod ambulantnog poroda mozes odluciti na babicu po vlatitoj zelji.

----------


## samaritanka

To mozes samo ako je ona belegt hebamme, ali ako dodes u bolnicu pod trudovima, a nemas belegt hebamme  onda dobijes onu koja je dezurna   :Smile:  .

----------


## marta

Evo jedan link o NEasistiranim kucnim porodima:
http://www.freebirth.com/index.htm

I jos jedan alternativni:

http://www.unhinderedliving.com/

I jos arhive babica o raznoraznim stvarima vezanim uz porod. Moj omiljeni:

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/index.html

----------


## Ifigenija

HM, možda sam preogorčena i prenaporna (jadan moj muž...), ali stvarno mi se smučila i Petrova i liječnici i sve one priče mojih frendica o klasičnom porodu i totalno sam sigurna što ja ne bih. Što više čitam i raspitujem se to sam nesretnija; kako se kreten mogao smijati planu poroda. Oduran je, nek crkne   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Izgleda da me čeka dug i težak proces borbe za pravo da rodim svoje dijete prirodno, u skladu sa sobom i da ga odmah imam stalno uz sebe....

Zanimali bi me sastanci s Rodama i sva iskustva ljudi koji su kod nas nešto probali i uspjeli...

----------


## Ifigenija

Domagoj, svakako bih htjela vidjeti se s vama i izmijeniti iskustva! :wink:

----------


## pikula

Ja sam rodila u merkuru i iako sam sve znala bila sam tako splašena jer sam prokrvarila tako da nisam ni pisnula. bila sam zahvalna kad sam dobila drip nakon 14 sati šetkanja  u bolovima s  slabim trudovima i sve je bilo brzo i  korektno i dr. i sestre su bile više nego ljubazne, ali  za moje pikule ok nije dovoljno dobro. nadam se da cu ovoj bebici uspjeti organizirati porod u kojem cemo biti svi (tata je zakasnio jer su ga prekasno zvali) i koji ce biti prirodan ako ne bude nužno drugačije. Kako je to  u rijeci? Meni nije bitno da je u vodi samo da dr. znaju ono što mi znamo o epiziotomiji i da ja hocu biti sa svojom bebom odmah i skroz i necu da jede glukozu ni (kršitelj koda) nego cice.

----------


## stray_cat

sad mi je palo na pamet da sam ja u naletu idiotizma ponijela sa sobom svoju trudnicku loptu jer mi se njihove bolnicke nisu dopadale (moja je metalik zelena a oni su imali neke sugave roze)

kad smo uskakutali u bolnicu tak opremljeni niko nije rekao ni rijec

ja doma nisam radjala samo zbog medicinskih indikacija (marker kromosom kod bebe) a na kraju je ispalo da se parker skoro skroz povukao ali se ja zato nisam otvarala pa je bas bilo ok da sam u bolnici

inace, tu ako imas osiguranje nis ne placas. ja sam se pracakala u kadi, pa jos odabrala sobu sa roma ljuljackom u koju na kraju nisam ni sjela a nisam ni sjela na loptu......

a da jos od bisera sto sam ponijela je 10-ak cd-ova da mogu plesati a na kraju nisam nis ni pustila jer sam toliko malaksala da sam se na kraju zavalila ko kornjaca na ledja i pufala

----------


## lejla

Ja sam prvi porod imala kuzi (na sopstvenu zelju, MM se u pocetku nesto k'o bunio ... ali) -- fantasticno, nemam rijeci.  :D 
Drugi porod smo morali u bolnicu zbog medicinske indikacije  :Rolling Eyes:  Nije da mi nesto nisu _dozvolili_ ili nest sl. Ali sam cinjenica da prvo moras traziti papuce oko kreveta, pa tek onda u WC i sl., a kuci to onako bosa (i gola ako ti to odgovara) .... 

Ja sam definitivno za kucni porod. Prisnost, kucna atmosfera, ljuuuuubav. A u bolnici ipak nekakva sterilnost koju ni najljubaznije ginekolog ne moze ublaziti.

----------


## ~lex~

Dižem iz zaborava ovu temu i pridružujem se s još nekim pitanjima.

Kako stoje stvari s državljanstvom djece rođene u inozemstvu, ako se vraćaju u RH kratko nakon poroda?
Koja je dokumentacija potrebna da prevezeš dijete preko granice, nazad u RH?

----------


## ~lex~

> Kako stoje stvari s državljanstvom djece rođene u inozemstvu, ako se vraćaju u RH kratko nakon poroda?
> Koja je dokumentacija potrebna da prevezeš dijete preko granice, nazad u RH?


Nitko ne zna?  :Sad:

----------


## macek

Felix treba uskoro roditi (u Grazu), pa kad se vrati..

----------


## mamma Juanita

Felix je spominjala vjenčani list :?  i/ili još neke dokumente.
ako je hitno, probaj je nazvat.

----------


## Maxime

lex, ako se ne varam rodiliste bi trebalo izdati dokument za prelazak preko granice.

----------


## VedranaV

Državljanstvo je hrvatsko. Mislim da s papirima iz rodilišta ideš u njihov matični ured, dobiješ od njih dokumentaciju i onda sa svim tim ideš u matični ured u HR u kojem prijavljuješ dijete. U rodilištima znaju koji sve dokumenti trebaju.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Potrebni dokumenti: (za bebe rođene u inozemstvu)
-međunarodni rodni list za oba roditelja (naglasiti u Matičnom uredu za koju zemlju)
-međunarodni vjenčani list (isto reći za koju zemlju)
Oba dokumenta s taksama stoje 80 kn (to je ukupna cijena)
- i treba još uvjerenje o prebivalištu koje izdaje MUP ili PU, a onda ga sudski tumač treba prevesti na jezik zemlje za koju se uzima
-diplome roditelja (ako ih imaju)


To su dokumenti koji meni trebaju za porod u Feldbachu.

----------


## Maxime

Ah sto ako jadni roditelji nemaju diploma, nece se znati poroditi   :Embarassed:

----------


## VedranaV

Ma ja mislim da je to zbog njihovih statističkih izvještaja, a ne zato što itko sumnja u ičiju sposobnost rađanja  :Wink: .

----------


## Felix

ne trebaju diplome roditelja, nama nisu trebale u grazu niti smo ih imali. izgleda da je to ranije trebalo, sada ne. za statistiku im je dovoljno da sam kazes, a uostalom mozes ponijeti hr original vjencani list gdje pise sto si po zanimanju. ako pise dipl ing i austrijancu je jasno o cemu se radi...

svaki medjunarodni rodni/vjencani list je po 40 kn.

uvjerenje o prebivalistu koje se dobiva u mupu kosta neki 120 kn svaki, plus prijevod za koji racunas po 150 kn. na uvjerenja u mupu cekas tjedan dana, moze ih podici jedan supruznik ako ima osobnu drugog. to je inace u sobi 12, odmah desno kod ulaza.

u grazu nam nisu ni gledali ta uvjerenja nego samo rodne i vjencani list, ali bolje imati za svaki slucaj.

u svakom slucaju treba kontaktirati konzulat koji npr u grazu malo radi pa malo ne radi, za putovnicu djeteta.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

mala ispravka,Hrvatski konzulat je samo u Becu
oni jednom mjesecno dolaze u Graz gdje imaju prostoriju za te potrebe i ostaju samo par sati,tako da se za sva pitanja treba obratiti Becu

----------


## momze

ja sam rodila u balticko-americkoj klinici u vilnijusu, litva. (www.bak.lt) porod je bio savrsen i upravo onakav kakav sam ja htjela. sve su ispostovali iz mog plana o porodu. sam porod + 3 dana boravka u apartmanu (MM je bio 24 sata prisutan uz nas) smo platili 2600 eura tj. platilo je nase osiguranje.

sto se tice dokumenata potrebno je slijedece:
- bolnicku potvrdu o rodjenju smo odnijeli u litvanski maticni ured
- tamo smo dobili rodni list
- rodni list smo ovjerili apostilskim pecatom u ministarstvu vanjskih poslova litve
- sa tim smo otisli u talijansko veleposlanstvo (MM je talijan) i na osnovu toga dobili putovnicu sa kojom smo presli granicu

za hrvatsku nam je potrebno:
- napisati zahtjev za upis u maticu rodjenih
- zachov rodni list ovjeren apostilskim pecatom
- vjencani list
- rodni list MM-a
- uvjerenje o prebivalistu za mene (no to su mi rekli da nije potrebno posto su me nasli na popisu biraca).

----------


## mendula

> ... apostilskim pecatom...


Šta je to?

----------


## momze

pa, pecat, stambilj, zig - kako hoces. na njemu pise APOSTILLE (convention de la Haye du 5 octobre 1961), dakle prema haskoj konvenciji iz 1961.

pojma nemam koja mu je svrha, no bio mi je potreban i za upis prvog djeteta u maticu rodjenih, obzirom da je i on rodjen u inozemstvu.

----------


## Felix

> mala ispravka,Hrvatski konzulat je samo u Becu
> oni jednom mjesecno dolaze u Graz gdje imaju prostoriju za te potrebe i ostaju samo par sati,tako da se za sva pitanja treba obratiti Becu


jesi li sigurna? kad smo mi bili zvali rekli su da ne rade u svibnju, ali da u lipnju rade, utora i srijeda 9-12h ili tako nesto...

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Glede diplomatskog predstavništva - konzulata u Grazu rade svaku 1. srijedu u mjesecu *
Zvala sam u Graz, ali su rekli da za dječju putovnicu treba u Beč u veleposlanstvo.
Moj plan za granicu  je app (ako prođe-prođe)*

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> s_a_n_d_r_a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mala ispravka,Hrvatski konzulat je samo u Becu
> oni jednom mjesecno dolaze u Graz gdje imaju prostoriju za te potrebe i ostaju samo par sati,tako da se za sva pitanja treba obratiti Becu
> 
> 
> jesi li sigurna? kad smo mi bili zvali rekli su da ne rade u svibnju, ali da u lipnju rade, utora i srijeda 9-12h ili tako nesto...


vjeruj mi nakon 13.godina zivota u Grazu sam i vise nego sigurna,pogotovo sto obavljam sve papirne poslove u ambasadi

----------


## Felix

ma naravno, sandra, nisam sumnjala da si ipak bolje upucena   :Wink:  

nas plan je isto bio app, i proslo je. ali kosta stresa.

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Jučer smo razgovarali s prijateljima pravnicima i "app" opcija povratka iz Austrije je otpala, jer u slučaju komplikacija na granici, može se dogoditi da  nam zabilježe Ilegalni prelazak granice, pa još i socijalnu službu navuku...a sigurna sam da to ne želim prolaziti u vrijeme dojenja i osjetljivosti nakon poroda.
Dakle, da bi sve bilo legalno i bez komplikacija na granici,  MM će s mojom Suglasnošću da obavlja sve radnje u svezi putnog lista za dijete ovjerenom kod javnog bilježnika, s obje (naše) putovnice, 2 fotografije bebe u veličini 30x35, djetetovim internacionalnim rodnim listom i 44 Eura, u Beč u hrvatski konzularni odjel po PUTNI LIST (nije putovnica) koji vrijedi 30 dana (to je maksimum) s kojim dijete u skladu sa zakonom prelazi granicu.
Naputak sam dobila od gosp. u veleposlanstvu (u MVP, u Zagrebu o tome ništa ne znaju :?  uputili su me na Beč)
Papire ćemo sakupiti, jedino ćemo morati fotografa dovući u rodilište   :Razz:  , ali u Feldbachu je fotostudio na 400 m od rodilišta, pa ne bi trebao biti problem.
Ili ćemo sami fotkati, a onda izraditi u traženoj veličini.
Jedan dan će MM-BT (Bebin Tata) biti u Beču i neće biti s nama. Nadam se samo da birokracija nije identična ovoj na zagrebačkim šalterima :/ [/i]

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Još jedna komplikacija, ne, ne ide jednostavno  :Mad:  
U konzularnom odjelu u Beču, koji sam danas zvala, jedna jako NEljubazna gđa mi je rekla da Suglasnost da otac obavlja sve readnje za putni list bebe ne mogu dati ranije, jer žele naveden datum rođenja bebe. 
Ja sam mislila dati punomoć kod javnog bilježnika u Zagrebu s podacima MM i imenom bebe (muško i žensko ime  :Wink:   na dvije punomoći, pa što se rodi) i gotovo, ali navodno moram navesti datum rođenja bebe?
To sad znači da ću morati naći javnog bilježnika u Austriji, nakon poroda i potpisati punomoć/bilingulanu na hrv. i engl. ili njem. Ne znam.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

ovako,
mozes napisati punomoc na nasem jeziku i to ovjeriti kod biljeznika(ja sam to radila isto par puta i nije bilo nikakvih problema)

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Bila je namjera dati puomoć kod našeg javnog bilježnika, ali traže da navedem DATUM ROĐENJA BEBE, a to ne znam unaprijed. Gđa. je doslovno rekla, kad sam rekla da želim unaprijed prirediti i kad sam pitala može li bez datuma rođ. samo ime: "Gospođo nemojte me to pitati, mislim stvarno, doviđenja. Ja sam na to rekla. Jako ste ljubazni,(ironično) doviđenja. (i skoro se rasplakala, zbog birokracije i podapinjanja noge na svakom koraku, a lijepo sam rekla da sam trudna, da čekam dijete i onda me gđa. tako skine s telefona. A i ja je plaćam da bude našim građanima od pomoći, a ne tako)  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

oh,pa ja sam vec naviknuta na takvo ponasanje zaposlenih u nasoj ambasadi.  :Mad: 
nemas potrebe tu punomoc pisati kod biljeznika u Hrvatskoj,mozes je kao sto sa i rekla napisati ovdje(u Austriji) na nasem jeziku i samo je odnijet potvrditi(nema potrebe pisati na njemackom ili engleskom pa je onda prevoditi)

----------


## Felix

na istu gospodju u konzulatu je naletila cura koja je rodila u grazu. dobila je komentar - sto vi sad uopce idete radjati u austriju??   :Mad:  
ja bih stvarno prijavila njeno ponasanje nekom nadleznom. pa ona ipak radi u veleposlanstvu, predstavlja nasu zemlju, blabla. ministarstvu vanjskih poslova? da je meni odbrusila, pitala bih ju ime i zalila bih se na nju, definitivno.

sorry sto sam otisla OT.

----------


## Zelim Blizance

Pozdrav. Ja sam cvrsto odlucila da zelim roditi  vani, u nekom privatnom rodilistu ili kuci za porode. Jos me malo strah oko toga kako sve organizovati, kad otici ranije i planski, kako naci smjestaj ili hocu li stici ako beba krene sama, no dobro, nadam se da cu i to rijesiti do tada.
Ako sve bude OK pri kraju trudnoce i beba u dobrom polozaju, ici cu kod Monike. Ako nesto, ne-daj-Boze, bude od kontraindikacija za porod kod nje, onda bi u Feldbach, za rodilista u SLO nisam bas nesto zainteresovana... da ne duzim:

*Interesuje me oko te procedure sa upisom, mora li taj vjencani list?* Muz i ja nismo vjencani i ne bi se sad vjencavala ekspresno zbog toga samo. :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

Ne znam odgovor, samo sam došla Ifi čestitati na trudnoći iz 2004. godine  :Laughing:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

najbolje da zoveš konzulat HR u zemlji gdje planiraš roditi + matični ured u općini gdje planiraš roditi (to ti može i primalja / liječnik kod kojih planiraš porod).  ne vjerujem da je nužan vjenčani list

----------


## Illy

Pozdrav, da li je netko rodio tako da kad su došli trudovi je otputovao van i rodio?
Gledala sam opciju za Postojno, piše da treba oko 2h do tamo, to mi se čini pristojnim i da bi uspjela doći bez problema do tamo.
Ne bih htjela negdje odsjedati i čekati dan, nego samo otići i poroditi se na nekom mjestu gdje imaju poštovanja prema roditelju i bebi.
Bitno mi je također da mogu samo proslijediti nalaze svoje gin i da ne moram ići svaki tjedan dva ako je s trudnoćom sve u redu. Da li itko zna da li je to moguće primjerice za Postojno?
Imate li još neke prijedloge ili mišljenje?

Hvala!

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Ako si već spremna ići vani i platiti, radije odi za Feldbach (Aus) ili Jesenice (Slo). Nema garancije u Postojni da ćeš dobiti Babišku hižu, a to je jedina šansa da dobiješ nešto što ne možeš dobiti trenutno u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Illy

Hvala Danči, ali ja bih išla tamo roditi tek kad dođu trudovi. Da li misliš da je to moguće ili bih morala ići tamo i čekati? Taj dio mi se samo ne sviđa...

----------


## Danci_Krmed

To ovisi o tebi, tvojim željama i kako bude sve na kraju trudnoće (u smislu, nije te volja putovati itd). Možeš tamo negdje u blizini čekati, a i ne moraš.

----------


## Illy

Piše da bi trebalo 2,5h do tamo. Obzirom da sam prvorotkinja, ima li neko pravilo hoću li stići tamo ovisno o plodnoj vodi/razmaku između trudova/nečem trećem?
Koliko vidim svi porodi traju bar 2-3h, a često i puno dulje, ali ne bih voljela da me muž porodi u autu  :Smile: 
Hvala

----------


## sunce moje malo

ja ću samo komentirati putovanje u trudovima- ja sam do rodilišta putovala 45 u trudovima ispod 5 min, i nije mi to bilo baš najljepše iskustvo.
tako da i o tome razmisliš.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

> Piše da bi trebalo 2,5h do tamo. Obzirom da sam prvorotkinja, ima li neko pravilo hoću li stići tamo ovisno o plodnoj vodi/razmaku između trudova/nečem trećem?
> Koliko vidim svi porodi traju bar 2-3h, a često i puno dulje, ali ne bih voljela da me muž porodi u autu 
> Hvala


"normalno" trajanje poroda za prvorotku je 12-24 sata, od prve faze pa do samog rođenje djeteta. idealno bi bilo da možeš krenuti dok je sve prilično mirno, i da imaš mogućnost spavanje negdje ako moraš čekati.

----------


## Beti3

> ja ću samo komentirati putovanje u trudovima- ja sam do rodilišta putovala 45 u trudovima ispod 5 min, i nije mi to bilo baš najljepše iskustvo.
> tako da i o tome razmisliš.


Imam iskustvo nocnog putovanja u trudovima, nesto vise od pola sata, a svaki trud istjece povelika kolicina plodne vode. Iako sam sa pripremila sa rucnicima, plodne vode je bilo posvuda.

Da ne pricam kako je muz bio skoncentriran na voznju gledajuci me, iako ja tiho podnosim bol.

Tako da treba na puno faktora misliti prije odluke o putu u trudovima.

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja sam 2x putovala po sat vremena do rodilišta i moram priznati da te vožnje nisu bile baš najugodnije, ali s obzirom na alternativu, koja je po mom mišljenju puno lošija i opetna  pola sata udaljenosti, ponovila bih to i opet.
Slažem se sa Danci da je za veće udaljenosti bolje krenuti čim prije, pa radije negdje prenoćiti, nego dugo putovati u jakim trudovima. To je stvarno neugodno i svaka rupa je mala agonija.

----------

